

Ask HN: Sales Courses - trapper

We are putting some new sales people with domain specific knowledge into the US, but they have little sales experience. 
Does anyone have any recommendations for sales courses we could put people through when they get to the US?
======
JacobAldridge
Depending on where in the US, I'm happy to introduce you to my company over
there. Shirlaws are whole-of- business coaches, so we may be able to craft a
specific sales course for your guys as part of your business.

Pros - Personalised, smaller group, easier to schedule

Drop me an email if you like.

~~~
trapper
Do you guys have a website about what you do etc?

~~~
JacobAldridge
For an overview, check out www.shirlawscoaching.com

Some articles, blogs etc, are at www.shirlawsonline.com

Nothing sales specific is accessible online, but I'd be happy to discuss our
processes if you want. jaldridge at shirlawscoaching dot com

